# Off the chain! City slams bicyclist with $1,500 in fines for running red lights.



## NYC_CAAD (May 4, 2011)

This guy is from my neighborhood.......


*(NYPD) Off the chain! City slams bicyclist with $1,500 in fines for running red lights

BY Tanyanika Samuels
DAILY NEWS STAFF WRITER

Sunday, August 21st 2011, 4:00 AM*




> Manhattan bicyclist Juan (JC) Rodriguez didn't learn his lesson after running his first red light. Or his second.
> 
> But the third time may be the charm - because it came with more than $1,500 in fines.
> 
> ...


Off the chain! City slams bicyclist with $1,500 in fines for running red lights


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

I think "stop" should be interpreted differently. A cyclist that comes to a very slow rolling stop. Slow enough to cause no damage, look and then move on should be ok. Clipping in and out can just be a PITA.

That said until they make that change (and they never will), not stopping should be subject to the fines.


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

riding a bike = obeying traffic laws...

bicyclists want the respect of the motorists right? Then they have to follow the same basic traffic laws... can't have your cake & eat it too.


----------



## vipergts (Aug 18, 2011)

Agree 100% with ted. That guy deserved to be fined. He knows the rules and chose not to follow them. Im from Washington heights also and I unclip and clip in after every light. How difficult is it? Clip off one foot. Wait and roll. Not that tough. If he doesnt want to stop then he should go ride on the greenway on the west side. Once on the road with cars it the same rules for all. I do agree that those fines are excessive for two wheeler's and they need to be adjusted.


----------



## 8toes (Feb 28, 2010)

I agree with this idiot getting a ticket, especially after his history, and I have no problem with the amount of the fine(s) imposed. Guys like this are hardheads and need to learn the hard way. How can we, as cyclists, expect to be given any justice when we are on the roads when there are miscreants like this who think they are too good for the rules of the road? This guy is a selfish idiot, plain and simple.


----------



## RkFast (Dec 11, 2004)

Sorry, I disagree. 

Blowing lights is one thing...fine the ****er. 

Coming to a rolling stop, looking both ways, then if traffic/pedestrian conditions permit, proceeding slowly should be allowed.

IMO, the car-based traffic laws should be done away with for cyclists. There should be ONE VIOLATION for cyclists: "Cylist not operating bicycle in a safe manner." Its very easy for a cop or anyone else to quickly determine who is and who isnt doing this and its got nothing to do with laws based on automobile traffic. Think about it....you could break a car-based traffic law every five feet and still be riding in a safe, responsible manner.


----------



## rlb81 (Feb 2, 2010)

RkFast said:


> There should be ONE VIOLATION for cyclists: "Cylist not operating bicycle in a safe manner." Its very easy for a cop or anyone else to quickly determine who is and who isnt doing this and its got nothing to do with laws based on automobile traffic. Think about it....you could break a car-based traffic law every five feet and still be riding in a safe, responsible manner.


While I see your point such a law would be open to quite a bit of interpretation and therefore not very equitable or effective.


----------



## Mingkishi (Feb 2, 2012)

I think bicyclist should follow the same rules as cars, but sometimes its unfair when cars are cutting you off or they are blocking the bicycling lanes.


----------

